# On "Dionysos Leader"



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

jjclyde said:


> Just spotted our ship just slightly northwest of the island of Angro Do Heroísmo (Azores). Eta (according to marinetraffic.com) in San Juan is 22:00 Oct 9, 2015.


Thanks jj. Looks like 1/3 of the way there....


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

So has anyone gotten an update ? It should be pulling into San Juan tonight..


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Dionysos Leader just re-appeared on marinetraffic.com. She's now just north of Puerto Rico. Slowly but surely we're getting there!


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

jjclyde said:


> Dionysos Leader just re-appeared on marinetraffic.com. She's now just north of Puerto Rico. Slowly but surely we're getting there!


Awesome! Thanks jj. You're so on top of these updates.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

jjclyde said:


> Dionysos Leader just re-appeared on marinetraffic.com. She's now just north of Puerto Rico. Slowly but surely we're getting there!


I just saw that, it now says it wont arrive into San Juan until 10-10-15


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

It's departed San Juan - on its way to Panama Canal. Due to transit the canal on the 13th. Schedule into Port Hueneme is still Oct 21. 

Just noticed that it does a north-to-south visit of the SoCal ports. Port Hueneme on the 21st, then Long Beach on 22nd, then San Diego on the 23rd. I guess dictated by load-on/load-off logisitics. Not complaining - our port is first.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

jjclyde said:


> It's departed San Juan - on its way to Panama Canal. Due to transit the canal on the 13th. Schedule into Port Hueneme is still Oct 21.
> 
> Just noticed that it does a north-to-south visit of the SoCal ports. Port Hueneme on the 21st, then Long Beach on 22nd, then San Diego on the 23rd. I guess dictated by load-on/load-off logisitics. Not complaining - our port is first.


Yes saw this, I'm stoked that our redeliver just might happen before 11-6.


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

Just saw this, my 2016 340i is on Dionysos Leader as well. Been tracking the ship on marinetraffic.com....had a little scare when it was listed as "not under command" for the day or so before it arrived in PR


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Just re-appeared on marinetraffic.com. A tad northeast of Panama Canal. In the Pacific soon - home stretch!


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

jjclyde said:


> Just re-appeared on marinetraffic.com. A tad northeast of Panama Canal. In the Pacific soon - home stretch!


Yes, should enter the canal soon.


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

It went through the first set of locks last night. Underway to the next set of locks which will bring it to the Pacific ocean. Next stop is Port Hueneme!!


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Yay!

Go here for a Centennial Bridge webcam: http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html?cam=CerroLuisa

The NYK ship Pyxis Leader just went by that cam -- ours should be there in a little while.

There's also a webcam at the Miraflores locks: http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html?cam=Miraflores


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Our boat just transited the Miraflores locks. She's in the Pacific! :clap:


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

Woohoo!


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

jjclyde said:


> Our boat just transited the Miraflores locks. She's in the Pacific! :clap:


Yah !


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Woot! The Panama Canal time went by faster than I thought it would.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

ShikaSenbei said:


> Woot! The Panama Canal time went by faster than I thought it would.


Yeah I figured it would have taken longer, but glad she is now on her way to Cali..


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Eagle11 said:


> Yeah I figured it would have taken longer, but glad she is now on her way to Cali..


Hey I just realized that you're the one doing the trip report over on flyertalk!

I love your pics and report so far. Congrats on the GT. We also had Wolfgang as our delivery specialist for our M5. He's brilliant and knows his stuff and we had great fun. Told me to rev it a few times for the onlookers. You can tell he enjoys his job a lot (how can you not to be honest).


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

ShikaSenbei said:


> Hey I just realized that you're the one doing the trip report over on flyertalk!
> 
> I love your pics and report so far. Congrats on the GT. We also had Wolfgang as our delivery specialist for our M5. He's brilliant and knows his stuff and we had great fun. Told me to rev it a few times for the onlookers. You can tell he enjoys his job a lot (how can you not to be honest).


That is me.. BTW, Wolfgang has a M3... So are our cars on the same ship?


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Eagle11 said:


> That is me.. BTW, Wolfgang has a M3... So are our cars on the same ship?


Hmm Wolfgang told me his favorite model to drive was the M235i. It is entirely possible that there is more than one Wolfgang though.

Yes my son is on the same ship as yours! (I have decided that my car is a boy. :rofl: )
BTW you are super brave with the light colored leather.


----------



## joshieca (Aug 29, 2015)

Any word on the status of the processing centers computer systems?


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Eagle11 said:


> There is a difference here, I have possession of my house, I do not have possession of my car, which has taken 2 months to be delivered to me. When you lease BMWFS pays one month lease payment, why can't they do that for purchases?


Of course they could - but they don't. I was just trying to point out why that sorta makes sense to me. If I agree to pay rent for so many months, and they keep the car from me for some portion of those months - it seems reasonable that they give me a break on the rent. With a loan/purchase - you own the car "forever". With a lease, one doesn't even own it - BMW FS owns it.

If you had paid cash for the car, would you feel that they should give you some sort of compensation for the time it's on a boat? If so, how much? We did enjoy a 7% discount on MSRP with ED already. 

Actually, I think the fact that they do it for a lease is surprisingly generous. What they should do from an accounting perspective is simply extend your lease-end date by the amount of time it's unavailable to you, rather than make one of your pmts. That pmt they make is mostly depreciation and tax, not much is actually "rent" - it's actually surprisingly generous they make the entire pmt. Of course, they did bump the interest rate slightly for ED lease - so perhaps it comes out in the wash - I'll leave that analysis to somebody else.

We're probably beating a dead horse at this point, huh?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Eagle11 said:


> Well according to BMWFS the dealer can write the deal anyway they want. I do not think it is right that I have to make possible 2 payments and not have the car...


You realize, I hope, that you would be the one paying for this even if the dealer did do it, right? It would be *part of the deal*. 



Eagle11 said:


> When you lease BMWFS pays one month lease payment, why can't they do that for purchases?


They could do it *if* they wanted to but they don't want to. The major reason they don't want to is because they're pushing leases, not finance contracts. Want to guess why? It's because they sell more cars that way. BMW sells more new cars putting customers into 30-39 month leases than they do putting them into 60-72 month finance contracts.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

jjclyde said:


> Actually, I think the fact that they do it for a lease is surprisingly generous.


Perfect! BMW accomplished exactly what they wanted to accomplish in your case. Congrats! No, seriously, congrats! 

It is a "surprisingly generous" deal even if it didn't really cost them much, if anything, at all. They bumped the buy rate money factor to cover their "surprising generous" offer. 



> What they should do from an accounting perspective is simply extend your lease-end date by the amount of time it's unavailable to you, rather than make one of your pmts.


That's probably more complicated on a lease than it is on a loan contract. That's because you're supposed to make the first payment when you sign the contract. You always pay rent in advance. Even if they did extend the expiration date of the contract, the "rental charge" (aka finance charges/interest on a loan) would be calculated from the date of the lease contract until the expiration date and reflected in higher monthly payments.

Maybe it's possible for them to simply tell you to go ahead and keep the car an extra three or four weeks before turning it in since your car took longer to get back to you than it usually does but that would be unusual. I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask??

In Eagle's case, I believe he did a finance contract through BMWFS instead of a lease. BMW of North America is not pushing finance contracts much anymore because all of the Big Three German Auto Manufacturers are pushing leases. They sell more cars that way. Don't worry, BMW Group always manages to end up with a bottom line somewhere between 8-10% net profit, which is usually better than the other two.


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Ninong said:


> Perfect! BMW accomplished exactly what they wanted to accomplish in your case. Congrats! No, seriously, congrats!
> 
> It is a "surprisingly generous" deal even if it didn't really cost them much, if anything, at all. They bumped the buy rate money factor to cover their "surprising generous" offer.


I completely agree with you - BMW FS surely has plenty of accountants to analyze this - and they will certainly not be leaving much, if anything, on the table. That said - I did the analysis on my lease - the 2nd pmt they made for me was $109.50 greater than the total increase in lease costs caused by the 0.0003 adder they put on the MF for ED leases, over the full term of my lease. $109.50 isn't a huge sum - but it was in my favor - so that makes it "generous" from my perspective. .

But the real reason I'm "surprised" - is that they didn't have to do this at all. We already have the non-trivial benefit of getting to use the US MSRP (not ED MSRP) to determine residual value (let's not get into the argument about whether or not the residual value % is appropriate or not - it is what it is, take it or leave it). That gives you an ED-financially-engineered increase in residual value. They already gave us free insurance for 2 weeks in Europe. They didn't have to make this 2nd payment. I would have leased (vs. purchase) even if they hadn't made the 2nd pmt - it's still a better means of financing - especially with the kicker of the delta between ED & US MSRP.

Yes I agree, they accomplished what they very likely wanted ... they compel customers to lease. Which I am sure they have analyzed to death and have decided is better business for them.

But I didn't choose to lease because of the free 2nd payment - I would have leased without that gift. So - yeah - I do think it's surprisingly generous. But shhhh! Don't tell them that!


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Luwi25 said:


> Is this a new policy? When I purchased my 335 with ED in 2007 they paid my 2nd payment while the car was enroute. And it was a financed purchase with monthly payments. Maybe it was a dealer arrangement and they charged me more for the total purchase price. I don't remember the details as much now


Can't answer this but I had escalated this up the chain at BMWFS and got the corporate jive this is how it is. The managers did tell me though that I could have gotten the dealer to write it in the contract that my first payment wouldn't have started until 11-6, not 10-6 you live and learn.


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Dionysos Leader is on the move to Port Hueneme everyone!


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Yay! Finally. Now we move on to the customs/VPC saga. Anybody have any further news on the Hueneme congestion issue?


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

jjclyde said:


> Yay! Finally. Now we move on to the customs/VPC saga. Anybody have any further news on the Hueneme congestion issue?


Just check there are two ship in port, both going to Long Beach..


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks like she's finally moored at Hueneme!


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

thunder550 said:


> Looks like she's finally moored at Hueneme!


Woohoo! On schedule. Now let's hope this VPC news isn't as bad as we heard.


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Yipee! Fingers-crossed for smooth sailing through customs and VPC.

Glad we made it up the coast of Mexico ahead of Patricia - looks bad for Puerto Vallarta!


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

Dionysos Leader is on her way out of Port Hueneme, all of our cars have been unloaded! Looking forward to seeing everyone get their car in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just got word from my CA that our car cleared customs (it arrived 10/13) and apparently it is at VPC. Hope because there are too many cars it will get through quick and out if no damages incurred during transport. Hoping to get it next week. Apparently VPC is working overtime including Saturdays to move things along.


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Luwi25 said:


> Just got word from my CA that our car cleared customs (it arrived 10/13) and apparently it is at VPC. Hope because there are too many cars it will get through quick and out if no damages incurred during transport. Hoping to get it next week. Apparently VPC is working overtime including Saturdays to move things along.


Thanks for that. Hope all of them are at VPC without damage. 
I emailed my CA this morning and she said it could take a little longer for ED cars. She didn't specify why though.


----------



## joshieca (Aug 29, 2015)

Mybmw.com shows mine at port, and in the final stages of finishing touches.


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

Mine still shows in transit. Hopefully it'll be updated soon.


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

How are you guys seeing this? on bmwusa on my account I don't have the tracking option anymore. I'm totally in the blind.


----------



## joshieca (Aug 29, 2015)

thunder550 said:


> Mine still shows in transit. Hopefully it'll be updated soon.


I didn't do ED maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## joshieca (Aug 29, 2015)

ShikaSenbei said:


> How are you guys seeing this? on bmwusa on my account I don't have the tracking option anymore. I'm totally in the blind.


Did you enter your production number on ADD a vehicle? 
It shoukd show up on the left column under track my bmw.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> This is all hypothetical, because at this point they are assuming they can just paint it.
> 
> But if they had to order a bumper we are probably looking at another 2 weeks. I didn't drive the car at ED, so technically my drop off was September 8th. Considering it took 2 months for the car to arrive, and they caused the damage/delay. I would think they would consider paying for another month.


Get back with us on this..


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

My CA sent me a teaser pic of the window sticker for my car today....


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

thunder, now you're just teasing us!


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

jjclyde said:


> I just called them too. But I didn't have any luck learning anything other than the car arrived at the port on 10/23 (which I already knew). They had no information beyond that - and I pushed them pretty hard. They said that once it gets out of customs, and enters the VPC proper, then they should have an update. So given that they could see nothing on my car beyond port arrival, they "assumed" it was still in customs. Nothing definitive - but it seems a reasonable assumption on their part.
> 
> I wonder if there is any avenue other than through CA or Genius that might have more crisp information? Anybody have better idea?


CA was in the dark. Genius is your best bet for updates after PORT arrival. And you can even call them twice a day (once in the am and once in the evening). hours 9am to 9pm Eastern :thumbup:


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

thunder550 said:


> My CA sent me a teaser pic of the window sticker for my car today....


Who is your dealer?


----------



## joshieca (Aug 29, 2015)

My mybmw.com shows my car is at the dealer.


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

joshieca said:


> My mybmw.com shows my car is at the dealer.


:thumbup: Hey maybe it's at the dealer then?!
I just checked mine and it still says "finishing touches" stage :tsk:
And the waiting game continues...


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

Eagle11 said:


> Who is your dealer?


Pacific BMW


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

After the bad news yesterday, I was just told car will be out of VPC by the end of the day. Didn't expect that, thought fixing the damage would take much longer.


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Just spoke with Genius. We have movement!

I learned my car exited customs, and entered the VPC yesterday (10/28). Due to be through VPC on 10/30, and on a Waggoners truck on 11/1. Which means it could be at the dealer on Monday 11/2. Yay! 

Actual re-delivery, of course, has not been confirmed - but there's light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> After the bad news yesterday, I was just told car will be out of VPC by the end of the day. Didn't expect that, thought fixing the damage would take much longer.


There has never been an "average" length of time for "fixing the damage" that made any sense because sometimes it takes three days and other times it takes three weeks depending on whether they are backed up with work or whether they have to get a part that is not available here. A lot of times the paint shop used to get backed up and a car wouldn't get touched for another five to ten days.


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Shika / Eagle - I'm curious to hear if either of you has good news from Genius similar to what I heard today. ??


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

jjclyde said:


> Shika / Eagle - I'm curious to hear if either of you has good news from Genius similar to what I heard today. ??


Yep. I got my car in VDC same day as you. The Genius didn't tell me more beyond that. Only a rough timeline. I tried to ask about any damage but he didn't seem to have info.

I'm still wondering why my CA can't provide me any info and I have to go find it myself...


----------



## joshieca (Aug 29, 2015)

ShikaSenbei said:


> I'm still wondering why my CA can't provide me any info and I have to go find it myself...


Because he got his $5 grand in commission and no longer cares.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

jjclyde said:


> Shika / Eagle - I'm curious to hear if either of you has good news from Genius similar to what I heard today. ??


Did have time to log in or call, I was already going to do that on Friday, so in the morning will call and see what is up. Our windshield needs to be replaced, as it cracked on us on our way to Paris...


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

joshieca said:


> Because he got his $5 grand in commission and no longer cares.


Your comment is totally unnecessary.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Just got off the phone with the BMW, our car like others is in the VPC, and will be shipped on Monday with ETA at the dealer on Monday... But of course they can not tell me if the windshield will be fixed at the VPC or at the Dealer, I need to contact the dealer..


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

That's great Eagle! It seems that those of us who had ED cars on this boat all got through customs pretty quickly (3 business days). I guess we should count ourselves lucky!

So for those of you with non-ED cars on this boat - have you already taken delivery?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

ShikaSenbei said:


> I'm still wondering why my CA can't provide me any info and I have to go find it myself...


Are you dealing with a client advisor who is experienced in doing European Deliveries? Are you dealing with someone who is fairly new on the job? Not all client advisors are created equal. _Caveat emptor._


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

joshieca said:


> Because he got his $5 grand in commission and no longer cares.


I wasn't going to comment on your comment because I know you were being facetious and didn't mean it to be taken literally. However, I found it absolutely hilarious because it points out something that is more true than some customers want to admit and that is this. You guys all expect to buy a car for $500 over invoice and then think the salesman is making $5,000 commission. :rofl:


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Ninong said:


> Are you dealing with a client advisor who is experienced in doing European Deliveries? Are you dealing with someone who is fairly new on the job? Not all client advisors are created equal. _Caveat emptor._


What you are pointing out is pretty obvious. A comparison amongst a group of people in any job will have fluctuations in level and quality of work done.

My CA is experienced in doing EDs. Been working with her for over a decade. She's been at BMW for over 30 years now. My guess is, she hasn't really caught up with all the newer aspects of BMW tracking systems. That is what I find surprising. Granted we are all fanatics here, but how is it that people who aren't BMW employees are more capable at finding information about our orders? Rhetorical question.


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

Eagle11 said:


> When cars goes into Customs it's a black hole, since it's a government agency this makes sense. I was told to call back on Thursday or Friday as my car should be out of Customs.


My company works closely with USDA at their Headquarter, and I can testify that EVERYTHING takes FOREVER! The IT office closes for 2 hours for lunch everyday... I wish I had time to have 2 hour lunch daily...


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

jjclyde said:


> So for those of you with non-ED cars on this boat - have you already taken delivery?


I haven't yet. I'm in Phoenix and bought through Pacific BMW in Cali. My car is at the dealer right now. Greg Fedex'ed me the paperwork and I signed and returned yesterday, they should get it today. He is going to schedule transport from his dealer to me in Phoenix, I'm expecting the have the car delivered in the middle of next week. If I was local to the dealer I'm pretty sure I would be taking delivery today or tomorrow.


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

Just got word it will be here Tuesday!! Can't wait!


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

thunder550 said:


> Just got word it will be here Tuesday!! Can't wait!


Congrats thunder! 
Hoping for a re-delivery next week myself.


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Just got word my ED car is on the Waggoners truck. Gonna be at the dealer tomorrow!


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

ShikaSenbei said:


> Just got word my ED car is on the Waggoners truck. Gonna be at the dealer tomorrow!


Shika who gave you that info?? My car was released to Waggoners on the 27th, Genius is in the dark, their system expected delivery on the 31st and still no car. Is there a number? A tracking website? Or is this info obtained from CA?


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Luwi25 said:


> Shika who gave you that info?? My car was released to Waggoners on the 27th, Genius is in the dark, their system expected delivery on the 31st and still no car. Is there a number? A tracking website? Or is this info obtained from CA?


Genius line. Also, clarification, my CA told me it could take a few days to get to dealership because Waggoners likes to wait for a full truck before they leave VPC. That's probably what is going on with your car.


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

ShikaSenbei said:


> Genius line. Also, clarification, my CA told me it could take a few days to get to dealership because Waggoners likes to wait for a full truck before they leave VPC. That's probably what is going on with your car.


I called Genius this am and they couldn't tell me that info if my car was on a truck or not. If there is a backup of too many cars at VPC (which I was told by my CA) then why are they having trouble filling up the trucks? I don't understand why it's been 1 week and my car is still not at dealer?


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Luwi25 said:


> I called Genius this am and they couldn't tell me that info if my car was on a truck or not. If there is a backup of too many cars at VPC (which I was told by my CA) then why are they having trouble filling up the trucks? I don't understand why it's been 1 week and my car is still not at dealer?


When did your car get to VPC? Mine got there on the 28th. Maybe you had some repairs done? 
Or maybe you can try calling Genius line again?


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

ShikaSenbei said:


> When did your car get to VPC? Mine got there on the 28th. Maybe you had some repairs done?
> Or maybe you can try calling Genius line again?


Got to VPC 10/20, released to trucking 10/27. It originally arrived to port 10/13.

No repairs done per CA and Genius.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Just got off the phone with BMW, our car is still in VPC, was to have shipped out yesterday the 2rd. BMW can not tell me why it is still there so I'm assuming it's because of the broken windshield. So close but yet SOOOOO far...


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

Delivered about an hour ago!


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Congrats Thunder550 - great color!

So non-ED cars that were on Dionysos Leader have been delivered. But I don't think any of us ED-ers on that boat have our cars yet - right?

I called BMW Genius this morning and learned something similar to Eagle11 ... car entered VPC on 10/29 and is still in there. Will be released to Waggoners once it exits the VPC. No, the BMW Genius folks cannot see what is on the VPC work order, only that the work order is open, and when it started (10/29).

Patience patience patience ....


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes my car isn't delivered yet. Didn't hear from my CA today if it arrived in Newport Beach. 

Congrats thunder!


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

She is finally home, picked up just 2 hours ago. 
Arrived on 10/13 on Undine so exactly 3 weeks from arrival to dealer doorstep.


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats thunder! Your neighborhood in AZ looks so familiar. We have a house in north Scottsdale just off N.Scottsdale Rd in Pinnacle Peak. Are you close by there? 
Beautiful car BTW


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

jjclyde said:


> Congrats Thunder550 - great color!
> 
> So non-ED cars that were on Dionysos Leader have been delivered. But I don't think any of us ED-ers on that boat have our cars yet - right?
> 
> ...


I already know that the windshield needs replacement, so I'm assuming this is why its taking longer then normal. But I wish BMW would know what is going on with the car, since it's my car and not theirs.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Luwi25 said:


> Congrats thunder! Your neighborhood in AZ looks so familiar. We have a house in north Scottsdale just off N.Scottsdale Rd in Pinnacle Peak. Are you close by there?
> Beautiful car BTW


Any newer house deveoplemet will look a lot here in PHX..


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

thunder550 said:


> Delivered about an hour ago!
> View attachment 536912


Love the color, once our car arrives we need to lunch.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Have you called ED? Sabrina over there helped me out the most out of anyone.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Eagle11 said:


> Another observation, from all the people I have spoken to, at BMW they really don't care that we are making payments on these cars, that to me shows a lack of empathy towards the customers..


You dropped off in Paris on Sept. 8. BMW's ED program tells you to expect 10 weeks to the West Coast + 1 week for drop-off outside Germany = 11 weeks, + _x_-days for windshield replacement + days for any other damage.

Your 11 weeks isn't up until Nov. 24 and that's before adding a few days, at most, for windshield replacement.

What does "making payments" have to do with anything? The BMW European Delivery program tells you in advance what you are entering into, what the benefits are and what to expect as far as transit time from drop-off to arrival at your dealership.

If your car arrives at your dealership by Nov. 26, you will not be beyond the transit time disclosed in the European Delivery program's guidelines. I don't understand the complaints other than the lack of communication on a daily basis that BMW enthusiasts have come to expect in today's age.

I agree with your frustration but I would just like to point out to you, and the previous Bimmerfester who dropped off her 6-series in Paris, that your cars have not been delayed, they are completely within the guidelines you agreed to when you entered into this arrangement with BMW. Both of you can rightfully be upset at the lack of communication but you have nothing to complain about when it comes to this idea that your cars have been delayed. They haven't. Your lease payment comes due according to the lease agreement you signed and that has absolutely nothing to do with whether you have your car yet or not.

Sorry but I just felt the urge to explain to you guys that you're getting exactly what you were promised when it comes to the time it takes to get these cars from Europe to your dealer's.

I'm sure you will be thrilled with your car all over again when you receive it. 

P.S. -- Another Bimmerfester has added a program for ED customers to enter their experience as to number of days between the various steps. According to his figures, the average length of time it takes from arrival at Port Hueneme to the dealership for delivery is 16 days... and that's average, so obviously a lot of cars have taken longer than 16 days.


----------



## joshieca (Aug 29, 2015)

Took delivery yesterday. A bit of sharing. Thanks for everyone's help.
(No clue why the photos are upside down)


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ninong said:


> You dropped off in Paris on Sept. 8. BMW's ED program tells you to expect 10 weeks to the West Coast + 1 week for drop-off outside Germany = 11 weeks, + _x_-days for windshield replacement + days for any other damage.


The car sat in Paris for 2 week before being moved, that is along time.



Ninong said:


> Your 11 weeks isn't up until Nov. 24 and that's before adding a few days, at most, for windshield replacement.
> 
> I agree with your frustration but I would just like to point out to you, and the previous Bimmerfester who dropped off her 6-series in Paris, that your cars have not been delayed, they are completely within the guidelines you agreed to when you entered into this arrangement with BMW. Both of you can rightfully be upset at the lack of communication but you have nothing to complain about when it comes to this idea that your cars have been delayed. They haven't. Your lease payment comes due according to the lease agreement you signed and that has absolutely nothing to do with whether you have your car yet or not.


So sitting in VPC for 2 weeks isn't excessive? Since ED cars get top priority why would a car needing just WINDSHIELD have to sit that long, if they are THAT backed up, call safelite, they will change out the windshield in an hour and half and they will do it with a factory BMW windshield. Not too sure why you don't think, that is a problem..



Ninong said:


> Sorry but I just felt the urge to explain to you guys that you're getting exactly what you were promised when it comes to the time it takes to get these cars from Europe to your dealer's.


Gee thanks Dad



Ninong said:


> I'm sure you will be thrilled with your car all over again when you receive it.
> 
> P.S. -- Another Bimmerfester has added a program for ED customers to enter their experience as to number of days between the various steps. According to his figures, the average length of time it takes from arrival at Port Hueneme to the dealership for delivery is 16 days... and that's average, so obviously a lot of cars have taken longer than 16 days.


BMW has holes in it's process once the car arrives at the VPC, the VPC is not a independent facility, but one owned by BMW, since BMW controls all aspects of the car process, why don't they have control what happens at the VPC? 2 weeks sitting a the VPC isn't excessive to you? It is to me and others, and as I pointed it out, that is MY car sitting there and I think I have a right to know what is happening or happened to MY car.

So let me shed some light on the phone call I got this morning from the GM of the BMW dealer. First off, he was very upset to find out that are car has been sitting at the VPC for two weeks, He use to work there and knows how the whole process works, he called the VPC and found out that the VPC is waiting for a special order part....... Guess what the part is..................... The Windshield.... Yup the windshield has held up the car, he wasn't happy about this and the car is being loaded on a truck today to be shipped to the dealer, since the local dealer as not one but two of the windshields in stock. Re-delivery is to happen on monday. IN fact we are getting a loaner car until our car is ready to be picked up, we had a leased Nissan, and returned it, so for 10 days we have only had one car.

I truly think BMW needs to step up its game when it comes to the VPC and communication to BMW Genus or customer relations, you can not treat customers like they are 5th graders when in the day and age of instead information.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

joshieca said:


> Took delivery yesterday. A bit of sharing. Thanks for everyone's help.
> (No clue why the photos are upside down)


Beautiful


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Eagle11 said:


> The car sat in Paris for 2 week before being moved, that is along time.


BMW's estimate of 10 weeks for delivery to West Coast dealers considers all of the variables that come into play in the process of getting your car from the drop-off point to your dealership. Paris is notorious for being slow but that doesn't change the fact that you dropped it off on Sept. 8 so your 10 weeks plus 1 week for outside Germany drop-off = Nov. 24. Add another 2 days for W/S replacement: Nov. 26. Today is Nov. 12. What's the problem?



> Gee thanks Dad


You're welcome. 

By the way, based on your photo, I'm easily old enough to be your father. 



> BMW has holes in it's process once the car arrives at the VPC, the VPC is not a independent facility, but one owned by BMW, since BMW controls all aspects of the car process, why don't they have control what happens at the VPC? 2 weeks sitting a the VPC isn't excessive to you?


BMW has full control of what happens at the VPC. It takes time to process these cars, especially if they have to have work orders. All of that is taken into consideration when BMW makes its estimate of the time it will take from your drop-off in Paris until re-delivery at your dealer. That estimated date is *Nov. 24*, 12 days from now. Why are you complaining? Your car isn't even a day late yet. You should wait to complain after Nov. 24 or Nov. 26, if you still don't have it by then.

In the meantime relax and remember to pay your lease payments.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ninong said:


> BMW has full control of what happens at the VPC. It takes time to process these cars, especially if they have to have work orders. All of that is taken into consideration when BMW makes its estimate of the time it will take from your drop-off in Paris until re-delivery at your dealer. That estimated date is *Nov. 24*, 12 days from now. Why are you complaining? Your car isn't even a day late yet. You should wait to complain after Nov. 24 or Nov. 26, if you still don't have it by then.
> 
> In the meantime relax and remember to pay your lease payments.


IF they have full control of the VPC why was our car sitting at the VPC waiting for a windshield d for 2 weeks. BTW, windshield has been replaced, how, a local dealer delivered one to them. Car on truck Friday AM, to arrive at dealership Friday afternoon.

I think you miss the whole point when it comes to the issue, just because BMW says 10 weeks doesn't mean BMW should allow a car to sit for that length of time before it gets repaired then ship it our because it says X amount of time on their web site. What happened to customer service?

BTW it's not a lease... So BMW hasn't paid any payments on this car.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Ninong said:


> It's a shame they apparently aren't providing up-to-date information on exactly where someone's car is on a daily basis. Especially now that customers track the progress of their car's travels from the time they drop them off in Europe. In the good old days, before all these fancy computers, people just waited for their salesman to call them and tell them their car was ready to be picked up.





Eagle11 said:


> ...why was our car sitting at the VPC waiting for a windshield d for 2 weeks. BTW, windshield has been replaced, how, a local dealer delivered one to them. Car on truck Friday AM, to arrive at dealership Friday afternoon.


Because they gave up waiting to get one from BMW and decided to get one from a local dealer instead.



> BTW it's not a lease... So BMW hasn't paid any payments on this car.


Okay, loan payment, not lease payments. My only point was that whether you're making payments or not doesn't really change anything as far as the way the European Delivery program was explained on the BMWUSA.com website, so you knew how long to expect from drop off in Europe until the car would arrive at your dealership. Your point is that the people at BMW that you talked to didn't seem to be responsive to your concerns.

As I previously conceded, BMW has a lot of room for improvement when it comes to keeping customers informed as to the progress of their in-transit cars. That wasn't a problem when the European Delivery program was first started because we didn't have an Internet back then.

BMW doesn't pull those in-transit estimates out of thin air. They're based on actual experience. Sure, cars sometimes sit around for several days without anything happening to them, especially if they're waiting for a part. And some drop-off points take longer than others. Paris is one of those drop-off points known for taking longer than most other drop-off locations outside Germany. Obviously Munich and Bremerhaven are best.

Glad to hear you will be getting it within BMW's estimated time frame, so it's not delayed but you feel it could have been quicker.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ninong said:


> Because they gave up waiting to get one from BMW and decided to get one from a local dealer instead.


LOL, only after the GM from the dealer called and bitched them out, I'm sure they were going to let the car sit there until one came from BMW. Exceptional customer service from BMW... NOT


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Eagle11 said:


> LOL, only after the GM from the dealer called and bitched them out, I'm sure they were going to let the car sit there until one came from BMW. Exceptional customer service from BMW... NOT


What a story Eagle. Sorry to hear there's so much drama over a windshield. Maybe at VPC they're too busy to effectively handle things that are too far outside the normal process.

Unrelated: I did quip to my BF when we were touring the Munich factory that the robots take what...30 seconds to install a windshield..?


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

ShikaSenbei said:


> What a story Eagle. Sorry to hear there's so much drama over a windshield. Maybe at VPC they're too busy to effectively handle things that are too far outside the normal process.
> 
> Unrelated: I did quip to my BF when we were touring the Munich factory* that the robots take what...30 seconds to install a windshield*..?


LOL...

I remember the day when we used 2800 baud modem, talk about taking for every to download, today, we have close to a T1 line and still complain about how slow the internet is..

Car is on the truck delivery Monday morning, with new windshield. Tint done Monday afternoon and pick up about 5 or 6pm.


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Eagle11 said:


> LOL...
> 
> I remember the day when we used 2800 baud modem, talk about taking for every to download, today, we have close to a T1 line and still complain about how slow the internet is..
> 
> Car is on the truck delivery Monday morning, with new windshield. Tint done Monday afternoon and pick up about 5 or 6pm.


Great news. Do post pics when you get him back.

I too remember the 14.4 kbps days....ah that modem fizzy sound.


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Eagle11 said:


> Car is on the truck delivery Monday morning, with new windshield. Tint done Monday afternoon and pick up about 5 or 6pm.


Congrats Eagle! I'm double-jealous now of you and Shika. So I guess that makes me the last man standing.

Mine was supposed to be on the truck to dealer today (which is only about 45 minutes away from the VPC) - but I just spoke with Genius, and their status can't even confirm that it exited the VPC on schedule (11/12). So I'm in the dark. 

I've got a call into my CA to see if he has access to status that's more fresh...


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

jjclyde said:


> Congrats Eagle! I'm double-jealous now of you and Shika. So I guess that makes me the last man standing.
> 
> Mine was supposed to be on the truck to dealer today (which is only about 45 minutes away from the VPC) - but I just spoke with Genius, and their status can't even confirm that it exited the VPC on schedule (11/12). So I'm in the dark.
> 
> I've got a call into my CA to see if he has access to status that's more fresh...


I finally called the General Manager of the Dealership and explained the issues, he wasn't happy and within 2 hours had the full story on my car, and things moved faster after that call. Monday is pick up.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG !! It's going to happen we pick the car up today exactly 10 weeks after dropping her off in Paris... BMW did not exceed my expectations on this, but just glad it's finally over!


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Congrats Eagle! Long wait huh? 10 weeks ... you should definitely add your dates to the tracking of re-delivery times thing they have here on the forum.

Mine is finally out of the VDC, released to trucking yesterday. But not yet at the dealer. Looking like it might be a Friday or Saturday re-delivery. But that is still unconfirmed. If it happens on Saturday, I'll be 9 weeks and 2 days from drop-off in Munich.


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats Eagle!! Happy for you that you finally get your baby back. 

Jj hopefully you don't have to wait too much longer. Smooth wheeling from here on out. 

I need to add my dates to the repository as well.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Here she is, 1950 miles on our trip I'll get better photos later. Both Euro plates were on the car when we arrived, had to wait 20 minutes for someone to take the rear euro plate off and put our plate on it.




























Now to get the clear bra applied as well as coding done. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks nice - enjoy!


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

Eagle11 said:


> Here she is, 1950 miles on our trip I'll get better photos later. Both Euro plates were on the car when we arrived, had to wait 20 minutes for someone to take the rear euro plate off and put our plate on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------

